# DOORDASH deactived me during this COVID19



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

they have no heart. imagine if someond relies on this to make money during these times. 
the reason for them to deactivate me is because i didnt work a lot didnt complete many deliveries. or they says my customer rating are low. i wasnt feelin well to go work. and its risky and once i decided to go work. they deactivate me . and their policy clearly says we dont deactivate people during these times. for low rating. this is not OK at all. am not that mad. cuz they dont pay well anyways but its not Ok.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Well. Tell us your completion rate and your customer rating.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

LAboy said:


> they have no heart. imagine if someond relies on this to make money during these times.
> the reason for them to deactivate me is because i didnt work a lot didnt complete many deliveries. or they says my customer rating are low. i wasnt feelin well to go work. and its risky and once i decided to go work. they deactivate me . and their policy clearly says we dont deactivate people during these times. for low rating. this is not OK at all. am not that mad. cuz they dont pay well anyways but its not Ok.


You gotta love the Doordash kangaroo court which accuses a driver of violating a rule or rules (so much for being your own boss), declares the driver guilty, fires him/her, and states that no appeal whatsoever will be allowed.

One of the little problems is what happens if the driver happens to be not-guilty? Doordash doesn't give a shit about that part. That's what happened to me.

I was falsely accused of unassigning lots of orders the last night I worked (I unassigned ZERO orders that night), and got the same basic email you got.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You gotta love the Doordash kangaroo court which accuses a driver of violating a rule or rules (so much for being your own boss), declares the driver guilty, fires him/her, and states that no appeal whatsoever will be allowed.
> 
> One of the little problems is what happens if the driver happens to be not-guilty? Doordash doesn't give a shit about that part. That's what happened to me.
> 
> I was falsely accused of unassigning lots of orders the last night I worked (I unassigned ZERO orders that night), and got the same basic email you got.


 i feel you bro. do uber eats. grubhub . postmates. caviar. instacart. amazon... even one of my friend got deactivated a while back. they will never reactivate you. unless u make another account like he did. somehow it worked. what happens its customers who call dooordash or leave bad comments. especially the customers who dont tip and their orders get to them very late cuz nobody wanna deliver it. even some customers call doordash and say they never received their food. and doordash allows sides with them.... its ok



KevinJohnson said:


> Well. Tell us your completion rate and your customer rating.


my rating is 4.7 not bad at all


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LAboy said:


> my rating is 4.7


You didn't answer the question, what is your completion rate?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

hmm what are your stats...Whats the full story?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> hmm what are your stats...Whats the full story?


Since he won't answer the question about his "completion" rate I think you have the answer. Used to be below 70% you got deactivated. Now, below 80% you get deactivated. The acceptance rate can be 0% but once you accept an offer you can't keep cancelling in the middle of it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doodoocrash did you a favor.

Get on another app.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

They do give you a warning text. It happened to me I was accepting then declining for a brief period, I was able to bring it back up, and don’t do it anymore all my other ratings were in the green when I got the warning text. So they do give you a chance to fix the situation.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Canceling orders is a big deal with all of these gigs. You can decline as much as u want but canceling has to be kept to a minimum.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

minimum starting June 20th is 80%. I bet the OP was well below the 70% range.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Doodoocrash did you a favor.
> 
> Get on another app.


Every single app DD/GH/UE/PM/Lyft/Uber will all deactivate you for low "completion rate/cancellation rate". Changing apps won't help him, changing attitude will. With ALL these apps you can have low acceptance rate but not cancellation rate.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> They do give you a warning text. It happened to me I was accepting then declining for a brief period, I was able to bring it back up, and don't do it anymore all my other ratings were in the green when I got the warning text. So they do give you a chance to fix the situation.


They didn't give me one. The sleazebags waited until I delivered my order and then i got the "you're fired" email.

The real reason I was fired was I behaved too much like a true IC for their liking.



uberboy1212 said:


> Canceling orders is a big deal with all of these gigs. You can decline as much as u want but canceling has to be kept to a minimum.


My completion rate was 96% and my customer rating was 4.82 (way above the 4.20 minimum) at the time of my firing.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Every single app DD/GH/UE/PM/Lyft/Uber will all deactivate you for low "completion rate/cancellation rate". Changing apps won't help him, changing attitude will. With ALL these apps you can have low acceptance rate but not cancellation rate.


Hasn't he already learned his lesson? Or, is he a child stuck in noobland and needs an adult to tell him 'stop it!!!' lol

In that case...stop it, noob!!! :smiles:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> My completion rate was 96% and my customer rating was 4.82 (way above the 4.20 minimum) at the time of my firing.


Why was you let go?



Seamus said:


> You didn't answer the question, what is your completion rate?


His age says: "24", now go figure.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Why was you let go?


Very low AR (usually single digit) and coming and going when I pleased (I never scheduled a dash in advance and often times I didn't stay for the "full"dash).


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Very low AR (usually single digit) and coming and going when I pleased (I never scheduled a dash in advance and often times I didn't stay for the "full"dash).


I had one customer order on the app, then went and picked it up without cancelling. I ghosted the delivery, then was reported for not making the delivery. My temper gets the best of me sometimes, and I've had several conflicts with fast food workers. My blacklist is kind of long, and I usually stay away from a resturuant for a fair amount of time, but I'll never ever, ever go to any freaking POPEYES!

I may be fired one day too.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Very low AR (usually single digit) and coming and going when I pleased (I never scheduled a dash in advance and often times I didn't stay for the "full"dash).


Wouldn't surprise me at all if they pull some BS like that.

I might be next if they keep sending me all these lowball offers. It was worse than usual today



Nats121 said:


> Very low AR (usually single digit) and coming and going when I pleased (I never scheduled a dash in advance and often times I didn't stay for the "full"dash).


You ever find out PM pay rate in ur area?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Very low AR (usually single digit) and coming and going when I pleased (I never scheduled a dash in advance and often times I didn't stay for the "full"dash).


Not too late to sign up for some of those Trumpbux!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

LAboy said:


> they have no heart. imagine if someond relies on this to make money during these times.
> the reason for them to deactivate me is because i didnt work a lot didnt complete many deliveries. or they says my customer rating are low. i wasnt feelin well to go work. and its risky and once i decided to go work. they deactivate me . and their policy clearly says we dont deactivate people during these times. for low rating. this is not OK at all. am not that mad. cuz they dont pay well anyways but its not Ok.


I wish I had the ability to deactivate you for your username.
I mean @LAboy ?
Really?
This isn't a porn film, it's food delivery.
Well, I guess the two are occasionally linked.
Carry on then...


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Funny thing is, rideshare's going to start back up again and doordash is going to be sitting there with their dick in their hands.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all if they pull some BS like that.
> Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 8:42 PM
> I might be next if they keep sending me all these lowball offers. It was worse than usual today


The reason for my single digit AR was the steady diet of trash that DD sent me, which in all likelihood was caused by the fact that I never scheduled a dash in advance. Apparently DD gives the better orders to the scheduled drivers.

There were days when they would literally send me blizzards of trash orders one after the other. As soon as I declined one, another would follow immediately after. The pings came so fast that I wasn't able to log off and had to resort to shutting off the phone.



uberboy1212 said:


> You ever find out PM pay rate in ur area?


I haven't looked into it yet. I'm lazy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

smithers54 said:


> minimum starting June 20th is 80%. I bet the OP was well below the 70% range.


When did they send that out? I've not seen anything.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had one customer order on the app, then went and picked it up without cancelling. I ghosted the delivery, then was reported for not making the delivery. My temper gets the best of me sometimes, and I've had several conflicts with fast food workers. My blacklist is kind of long, and I usually stay away from a resturuant for a fair amount of time, but I'll never ever, ever go to any freaking POPEYES!
> 
> I may be fired one day too.


Yeah, Popeyes is notorious for making drivers wait, but Panda Express ranks at or near the top among the chains for making drivers wait.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I blacklisted all but one Popeye's in my city, and the one Panda I know of is on it. The only fast food I like doing, and only for the right pay/distance/time of day criteria, is McDonald's. That's the only fast food chain I do although I made a big exception tonight doing a $11 Jack in the box red card order tonight, just to cap off the last order of the night that put me over my goal and send me in the right direction. Figured it was better dealing with that than waiting for another random order that might take me in a worse direction

Burger King on permanent shit list
https://uberpeople.net/threads/omfg-burger-king-drive-thru-lady.395165/


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Funny thing is, rideshare's going to start back up again and doordash is going to be sitting there with their dick in their hands.


Typical for males that grow up without toys.



Nats121 said:


> Yeah, Popeyes is notorious for making drivers wait, but Panda Express ranks at or near the top among the chains for making drivers wait.


Popeyes is known for hostility and ignorance.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

DoorDash or app deactivating you be like that fat chic turning you down bro. You hit bottom, change life plan


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I saw it in a email a few days ago...Maybe a regional thing but usually its not.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> When did they send that out? I've not seen anything.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I got the email on 5/22:

*Effective June 20, 2020, the minimum Completion Rate to remain active on the DoorDash platform will increase from 70% to 80%.
What this means for you*
If your Completion Rate remains above 80%, this change should not affect your account status. If your Completion Rate falls below 80%, you will need to increase your Completion Rate to at least 80% by June 20, 2020 to remain active on the DoorDash platform.

*What is a Completion Rate?*
Completion Rate is the percentage of deliveries you complete out of the 100 most recent delivery opportunities that you accept. You can find your Completion Rate in the Ratings section of your Dasher app.

*How do I improve my Completion Rate?*
Completion Rate is calculated on a "rolling basis," so each order you complete will replace the oldest delivery in your Dasher history. Complete the deliveries you accept to increase this number over time.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks seamus for posting this...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LAboy said:


> they have no heart. imagine if someond relies on this to make money during these times.
> the reason for them to deactivate me is because i didnt work a lot didnt complete many deliveries. or they says my customer rating are low. i wasnt feelin well to go work. and its risky and once i decided to go work. they deactivate me . and their policy clearly says we dont deactivate people during these times. for low rating. this is not OK at all. am not that mad. cuz they dont pay well anyways but its not Ok.


Good. Now you can apply for unemployment. Delivery drivers are covered on the federal level.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I got the email on 5/22:
> 
> *Effective June 20, 2020, the minimum Completion Rate to remain active on the DoorDash platform will increase from 70% to 80%.
> What this means for you*
> ...


My completion rate is 93%.


----------



## seawulf (Nov 13, 2019)

LAboy said:


> they have no heart. imagine if someond relies on this to make money during these times.
> the reason for them to deactivate me is because i didnt work a lot didnt complete many deliveries. or they says my customer rating are low. i wasnt feelin well to go work. and its risky and once i decided to go work. they deactivate me . and their policy clearly says we dont deactivate people during these times. for low rating. this is not OK at all. am not that mad. cuz they dont pay well anyways but its not Ok.


I quit doordash before that happened. I saw my rating getting low and decided f**k doordash.I agree that it is a self confidence garbage pit.
We all know including doordash that few people rate good deliveries. They take there food, stuff their selfish faces, and think nothing else of you.

That's just fine. Except when McDonalds stickers their bags shut and you can't get into them even to count items without destroying the whole package and the customers order is wrong, they hop on that bulls**t app and complain all they want. About a driver that delivered their order perfectly. It's stupid and you're right, it is heartless.

To consider only negative feedback and completely ignore 0 feedback orders(which can be assumed went fine or they would have given negative feedback) and the unlikely positive feedback you may receive may as well get ignored because it happens so infrequently.

Comparing that to rideshare where I have almost my first 1,000 rides and I've managed my 5 star rating consistently. It's because they aren't ignoring the whole picture like doordash does.

Am I a better or worse driver for either? No. I know the job was to pick up, verify orders, and deliver them to the customer promptly. Did I do the job well? Yes I did. Did I get any credit for the customers who received their order, were happy, and just didn't care to leave a driver rating? No. Fair? No.

It's why I applaud rideshare companies and doordash and similar can go to hell. I quit them and won't go back.

You should do the same. They just aren't fair to their drivers.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Very educational thread for someone who doesn't deliver.



Nats121 said:


> Yeah, Popeyes is notorious for making drivers wait, but Panda Express ranks at or near the top among the chains for making drivers wait.


Ha. Surprising, since the food is already cooked and waiting to be scooped out.


----------

